# Colorado Trail June 2019??



## Snipehunter (Jul 18, 2018)

I am currently deployed, but I will get home in November. I am looking to put a group together for the ride from Denver to Durango next June-September time frame. The Colorado trail is pretty freaking epic. I have been doing quite a bit of research in my spare time. I am not looking to speed through it. I want to take my time and enjoy it. I think 8-10 days is feasible. 60 miles a day seems about good. I looked up a couple of old threads, but did not see any new ones. If you have some advice, or would like to join in, hit me up. Thanks, Matt

P.S - I live just North of Austin, Texas. If you want a free Shiner beer, come visit me if you're passing thru. Yes, all of you, lol


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Depending on the snowpack, June might be a bit early in the year to do the Colorado Trail. You might run into long stretches where you’d have to get off and push through knee to waist deep, dense snow. In addition to snow storms up high at really any time of day. July and August are probably a safer bet. 

I’ll add that I haven’t done the CT. Just ridden stretches of it on single day rides army various times of year. So, take my advice with a grain of salt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snipehunter (Jul 18, 2018)

I appreciate the reply. The weather was my one true concern. I read that July and August would be the best options, but the end of June didn't look too bad. I know the weather can get down into the 40's and 50's at night, so I am planning my kit carefully. I was attached to the 1/87th in Afghanistan circa 2003-2004. One of my favorite patches. Matt


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Small world. I was a PL in A/1-87 and D/1-87. Although most of a decade later. 

I was out riding last night, saw a guy with 10th Mountain plates on his truck (I’m in CO). Waved at him, he rolled down his window. Told him I was in 1-87. He was a mortar guy in HHC/1-87; left right before I got there. 

There are two different 10th plates here. The “I support the 10th MTB DIV” ones, which you can get with a $50 donation to the 10th MTN Foundation, or 10th Mountain Division plates, which require a DD-214, and are a lot rarer around these parts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snipehunter (Jul 18, 2018)

Lol, that's awesome. I see them on Fort Hood every once in a while. I spent a little time at Fort Carson. Beautiful place. We used to do training runs at the Garden of the Gods. I was in love with Colorado. I can't wait to ride there again.


Le Duke said:


> Small world. I was a PL in A/1-87 and D/1-87. Although most of a decade later.
> 
> I was out riding last night, saw a guy with 10th Mountain plates on his truck (I'm in CO). Waved at him, he rolled down his window. Told him I was in 1-87. He was a mortar guy in HHC/1-87; left right before I got there.
> 
> ...


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

Early July is about the soonest you'd want to attempt and depending on snowpack you'll likely still run into some stretches that are still snowed in requiring some pushing through.

Planning for 60 miles a day on the CT is big days, that's the sort of pace some of the mid-pack are likely doing in the Colorado Trail Race currently underway.


----------



## Snipehunter (Jul 18, 2018)

6thElement said:


> Early July is about the soonest you'd want to attempt and depending on snowpack you'll likely still run into some stretches that are still snowed in requiring some pushing through.
> 
> Planning for 60 miles a day on the CT is big days, that's the sort of pace some of the mid-pack are likely doing in the Colorado Trail Race currently underway.


I appreciate the feedback. I might be able to work July or August. I need to do a whole lot more research, but I'm aiming for 40-60 miles a day. Honestly I don't care how fast or slow it goes, just so long as I do it. I need to sleep up there under the stars and get away from this uniform and boots for a bit. 25 years in service and another 6 yet to go. My hooah tank still has 20% left in it. Matt

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## PornstarRyan (Mar 22, 2018)

Hey. I just finished the CT two weeks ago. I did a three week trip (June 30 to July 19) to make it a vacation. 8-10 days is definitely doable, but certainly a solid pace. You'll be surprised at how much hike-a-bike there is (75ish miles) and how much the terrain affects the amount of ground you can cover. I know I was. But it is all totally worth it. It was just the best trip ever!

I'm certainly no expert, but I wrote up a little trip report on it to share my experience and the gear I used: https://www.pornstarbike.com/blog/2018/7/30/2018-colorado-trail-bike

I'm going do a full CT Notes page that will provide more section-by-section info on the trail rather than just the overview from above.

As far as weather goes, it really is dependent on the year. This year's snowpack was so low that the trail was fully clear in mid-June. By early July when I was on the trail, there was absolutely no snow on the trail and very few patches even around the high country. This year was an anomaly and the conditions could be very different next year. I know the rule of thumb is to wait until mid-July. I got super lucky with weather because being able to start earlier also meant avoiding some of the monsoon weather that hits the mountains later in July and August. Just some food for thought.

Feel free to send me an email ([email protected]) if you have any questions or want any beta. Good luck in your planing and your trip, the CT is awesome!


----------



## Snipehunter (Jul 18, 2018)

Thanks for the reply. I will definitely hit you up. Matt


----------



## chunkylover53 (Apr 5, 2007)

I did it two years ago at the beginning of September. Weather was just about perfect - although was getting a bit cool at night and early morning. With weather it's just going to be luck of the draw. But I'd reiterate what was said above - don't judge mileage by what you are used to. I was amazed at how long it took to go very little distance - the combo of loaded bike, hike-a-bike, altitude etc. Can almost guarantee you will be slower than you think, lol. Two key takeaways for me: be sure you have a low enough gear, and try to get your bike and bags as light as you realistically can. 

Have fun - it's an amazing adventure


----------



## Geraldv9 (Aug 24, 2011)

Something I did not realize, last August on the CT, is that Southwest Colorado has a monsoon season. So a heads up, to have your kit together for rain. Like from 3:00ish in the afternoon to 8:00+ in the morning. Silverton was a welcome respite.


----------



## 101 (Nov 14, 2017)

8-10 days is ambitious coming from TX. I’d plan more in the 14-20 day range if at all possible. It’s almost impossible to convey how difficult the CT can be. 

As others have mentioned, I wouldn’t count on June. Statistically speaking, with last year’s low snow pack, we should expect something in the vein of an “average” snowpack this year, which would have you waiting until July. Of course, who really knows? But, I wouldn’t plan on it. 

Get your rig and sleep system absolutely dialed in. Experiment with ultralight concepts, materials and gear as much as possible. Pushing a single extra ounce over 500 miles and 80,000 feet at elevation means that ounce of weight ends of weighing thousands and thousands of pounds. Many ounces = many tons. 

Do not take untested gear. 

Use the absolute lightest sleep system that you can get a quality night’s sleep in.


----------



## Snipehunter (Jul 18, 2018)

Thank you for the replies. Lots of good advice in there. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

Last July (2017) I did a short trip from Silverton to Durango on Colorado trail. It was first week of July and I still had snow above about 11,500. Made the going quite slow.


----------



## Snipehunter (Jul 18, 2018)

Wow, that's crazy. I may shoot for the end of July, early August. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Angel212 (Jun 28, 2014)

I`m plan to do the same trip next year, luckily I found this thread, my plan was mid may , so now will move to end of July-August, I`m locate in Dallas and still on the early stage of planning, my main resource is Bikepacking.com , still working on decide my bike weapon and gear.


----------



## 101 (Nov 14, 2017)

Angel212 said:


> I`m plan to do the same trip next year, luckily I found this thread, my plan was mid may , so now will move to end of July-August, I`m locate in Dallas and still on the early stage of planning, my main resource is Bikepacking.com , still working on decide my bike weapon and gear.


Mid May? I'll still be riding my snowboard on the CO Trail.


----------



## Angel212 (Jun 28, 2014)

101 said:


> Mid May? I'll still be riding my snowboard on the CO Trail.


What is that? Dont know anything about that white stuff. Texans ignorance.


----------



## jajst35 (Jan 14, 2011)

Snipe hunter,
I'm starting from Denver this 21 August.
I'm from Dallas TX
Contact me if you'd like
[email protected]


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Due to this year's epic snowpack, numerous avalanches brought down large trees like pick-up sticks across the trail. 

This could be a good general resource with a fair number of current updates on various trail segments: coloradotrail.org/


----------

